# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά και τιμές. (ομαδικές από Ευρώπη)

## ON AIR

Εδώ γράφουμε σε πια τιμή βρήκαμε κάποιο προϊόν στην Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά, καθώς και link σε διάφορα καταστήματα προκειμένου να αυξηθούν οι ομαδικές και να επιβάλουμε *εμπάργκο* στα παρακαταστήματα που *υπερτιμολογούν* τα προϊόντα τους.

----------


## badge

The burglar is shouting to scare away the landlord.... τελικά δε θα την αποφύγουμε τη συζήτηση του θέματος στη ΓΣ.

----------


## ON AIR

> The burglar is shouting to scare away the landlord.... τελικά δε θα την αποφύγουμε τη συζήτηση του θέματος στη ΓΣ.


Πηγαίνουν γυρεύοντας, αφού υπερτιμολογούν τόσο πολύ, τουλάχιστον ας μη μίλαγαν.
Με το πρώτο post του αντιρρησία συνειδήσεως, ρίχνω το πρώτο link που ίσως γίνει η αφορμή να χρεοκοπήσουν παρακαταστήματα.

----------


## badge

> που ίσως γίνει η αφορμή να χρεοκοπήσουν παρακαταστήματα.


Καλά, τον ανδριάντα τον έχεις σίγουρο.... μη σου πω και το παράσημο.

----------


## ON AIR

*Πρώτη υπερτιμολόγηση*  
SWITCH 10/100MBPS - 16 PORTS τιμή παρακαταστήματος 59.38 € τιμή Ευρωπαϊκού καταστήματος 27,64 €

----------


## pkent79

Τα "παρακαταστήματα" πληρώνουν φόρους, ο μαυρέμπορας "ON AIR" τι πληρώνει;

----------


## ON AIR

> Τα "παρακαταστήματα" πληρώνουν φόρους, ο μαυρέμπορας "ON AIR" τι πληρώνει;


Και το ευρωπαϊκό κατάστημα πληρώνει φόρους, που από εκεί ψωνίζουμε.

----------


## pkent79

Εσύ τι πληρώνεις είπαμε;
Που είναι το κατάστημα σου;
Πότε σε έλεγξε τελευταία η εφορία για τις παράνομες δραστηριότητες σου;

Μπορείς να μου κόψεις τιμολόγιο για αγορές;
Εγώ σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας πληρώνω ΦΠΑ, εσύ είσαι υπεράνω;

----------


## ON AIR

> Εσύ τι πληρώνεις είπαμε;
> Που είναι το κατάστημα σου;
> Πότε σε έλεγξε τελευταία η εφορία για τις παράνομες δραστηριότητες σου;
> 
> Μπορείς να μου κόψεις τιμολόγιο για αγορές;
> Εγώ σαν ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας πληρώνω ΦΠΑ, εσύ είσαι υπεράνω;


Εγώ αγοράζω λιανική από καταστήματα της Ευρώπης με απόδειξη λιανικής πώλησης μαζί με άλλους.
Μήπως απαγορεύεται να ψωνίζουμε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση επειδή έχει πιο φτηνές τιμές ?
Αν δεν το ξέρεις μάθε το , όταν ψωνίζεις από Ευρώπη δεν υπάρχει πια τελωνείο και το φπα είναι πάνω στην τιμή της αγοράς και πληρώνεται σε οποιαδήποτε χώρα της Ευρώπης.

----------


## pkent79

Τι κέρδος είπαμε βγάζεις;

----------


## ON AIR

> Τι κέρδος είπαμε βγάζεις;


κανένα κέρδος

----------


## ON AIR

Αυτή η ενότητα είναι αν έχεις βρει κάποια καλύτερη τιμή για κάποιο προϊόν και δεν είναι για αυτά που αναφέρεσαι, αν δεν έχεις να πεις κάτι ασχολήσου με κάτι άλλο.

----------


## DrLO

> *Πρώτη υπερτιμολόγηση*  
> SWITCH 10/100MBPS - 16 PORTS τιμή παρακαταστήματος 59.38 € τιμή Ευρωπαϊκού καταστήματος 27,64 €


1. Δε βλέπω κάνα link, μοντέλο switch (άρα ποιό προϊόν κλπ). Χωρίς πολύ προσπάθεια βρήκα αυτό που "πληροί" τις "προδιαγραφές" του προΙόντος που αναφέρεις και κοστίζει 28.00 ευρώ τελική. Για 0,36 ευρώ προτιμώ να το πάρω ακόμα και απο το e-shop.

2. Το πόσο μπορεί να πουληθεί ένα προϊόν σε μια χώρα, ελάχιστα έχει να κάνει με το πόσο μπορεί να πουληθεί το ίδιο προϊόν σε μία άλλη (δες πόσο κάνει η φέτα ή το μοσχάρι στην Αγγλία και η βενζίνη στη Σαουδική Αραβία)

3. Όταν αγοράζεις λιανική (και περνεις απόδειξη όπως λες) θεωρείσαι ο τελικός καταναλωτής. Αν θες να το ξαναπουλήσεις, άρα να ασκήσεις το επάγγελμα του μεταπωλητή (υπό προυποθέσεις απόλυτα θεμιτό) θα πρέπει (τουλάχιστον από τα λίγα που ξέρω) να κόψεις τιμολόγιο και Δ.Α.

4. Θα ήταν για μένα επίσης απόλυτα θεμιτό να είσαι ένας καλός σαμαρείτηες και απλά να αγοράζεις ένα προϊόν και να το δίνεις στην ίδια τιμή σε κάποιον άλλο.
*ΥΠΟ ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ :*
--- 4.1 > Δεν παρακρατάς την απόδειξη (αν είναι μη ονομαστική) αλλά τη δίνεις στον τελικό χρήστη
--- 4.2 > Αν διασφαλίζεις όλα τα δικαιώματα που θα είχε ο τελικός καταναλωτής (πχ εγγύηση, δικαίωμα αναιτιολόγητης επιστροφής κλπ) αν έκανε την ίδια αγορά απ' ευθείας με το κατάστημα του εξωτερικού
--- 4.3 > Δε χρησιμοποιείς παραστατικά της δικής σου συναλλαγής με το κατάστημα του εξωτερικού πχ για να δικαιολογήσεις έξοδά σου καί πιθανόν να έχεις μικρότερο φόρο από άλλη εμπορική σου δραστηριότητα.
--- 4.4 > Δεν κάνεις συνέχεια "up" τα post σου για "εκδηλώσεις". Όποιος θέλει να σωθεί θα πάει μόνος στου στην εκκλησία.
--- 4.5 > Μαζεύεις τις εκδηλώσεις σου σέ ένα post/αγγελία

5. Αν όντως οι τιμές των ελληνικών καταστημάτων είναι τόσο αδικαιολόγητα υψηλές θα σε συμβούλευα να σταματήσεις να σπαταλάς στο χρόνο σου παίζοντας με μπλιμπλίκια (computer, AWMN κλπ) και να ανοίξεις ένα καθώς πρέπει μαγαζί να σπάσεις τις τιμές της αγοράς και να χεστείς στο τάληρο να μη μπορούν να στη λένε και οι άλλοι εδώ μέσα. Προσωπικά είμαι ανοικτός να συνεταιριστώ μαζί σου και να σου διαθέσω κεφάλαιο αν μπορέσεις να με πείσεις (στείλε μου ένα business plan σου) ότι ένα τέτοιο μαγαζί θα ήταν βιόσιμο.




> Αυτή η ενότητα είναι αν έχεις βρει κάποια καλύτερη τιμή για κάποιο προϊόν και δεν είναι για αυτά που αναφέρεσαι, αν δεν έχεις να πεις κάτι ασχολήσου με κάτι άλλο.


Αν είναι έτσι τότε δεν πρόκειται για αγγελία και άρα θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί σε κάποιο άλλο forum (το "γενική συζήτηση" μου φαίνεται κατάλληλότερο)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> *Πρώτη υπερτιμολόγηση*  
> SWITCH 10/100MBPS - 16 PORTS τιμή παρακαταστήματος 59.38 € τιμή Ευρωπαϊκού καταστήματος 27,64 €
> 
> 
> 2. Το πόσο μπορεί να πουληθεί ένα προϊόν σε μια χώρα, ελάχιστα έχει να κάνει με το πόσο μπορεί να πουληθεί το ίδιο προϊόν σε μία άλλη (δες πόσο κάνει η φέτα ή το μοσχάρι στην Αγγλία και η βενζίνη στη Σαουδική Αραβία)


Μόλις πέταξες φανταστική ιδέα !!!

On Air, κανόνισε ομαδική Βενζίνα από Σαουδική Αραβία, 1000 λίτρα για μένα !!!

----------


## papashark

> Εδώ γράφουμε σε πια τιμή βρήκαμε κάποιο προϊόν στην Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά, καθώς και link σε διάφορα καταστήματα προκειμένου να αυξηθούν οι ομαδικές και να επιβάλουμε *εμπάργκο* στα παρακαταστήματα που *υπερτιμολογούν* τα προϊόντα τους.


Σε προκαλώ να γράψεις αναλυτικά όλα τα καταστήματα που έχεις ψωνίσει, να ποστάρεις και τα δικαιλογητικά, ώστε να φανεί και ότι όπως λες δεν βγάζεις κέρδος, και να εκθέσεις τα ελληνικά μαγαζιά που πουλάνε ακριβά.

Με το να αποκαλύψεις τις πηγές σου, θα μπορεί ο καθένας να αγοράζει μόνος του ότι θέλει, και όχι να κρατάς εσύ για πάρτυ σου τον έλεγχο της αγοράς, οπότε θα πιεστούν τα ελληνικά καταστήματα και θα ρίξουν τις τιμές, και έτσι θα έχεις πετύχει πολλαπλά τον δήθεν σκοπο που διακυρήτεις ότι έχεις.

Βέβαια αν δεν τα αποκαλύψεις, αυτό θα οφείλετε στο ότι δεν θέλεις να φανεί ότι βγάζεις κέρδος και χάνεις την κονόμα, και έτσι θα αποκαλυφθεί ότι είσαι ένας ελλεϊνός ψεύτης, καραγκιόζης και λαμόγιο.


Οπότε εσύ έχεις την μπάλα, διάλεξε τι θα κάνεις....

----------


## acoul

ήθελα να ήξερα, όλοι οι σημαιοφόροι εναντίον του ONAIR και κάθε ONAIR έχουν δει τι γίνεται στους δρόμους του κέντρου της Αθήνας και όχι μόνο κάτω από τα μάτια της Δημοτικής Αστυνομίας; Αν πράγματι υπάρχουν ευαισθησίες και δεν παίζονται άλλα συμφέροντα ας ξεκινήσουν ένα σχετικό σύλλογο κίνημα προστασίας του Έλληνα εμπόρου ... μέχρι τότε σε ένα χώρο ερασιτεχνικό που κανείς δεν βγάζει κέρδος, αλλά αντιθέτως βάζει βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη, κάθε οικονομικότερη λύση είναι σαφώς καλοδεχούμενη, να μη πούμε ότι στο πλαίσιο ανάπτυξης της πληροφορικής και των νέων τεχνολογιών, όλα αυτά θα έπρεπε να επιδοτούνται σε κάποιο βαθμό με ελαφρύνσεις σε δασμούς, φόρους κλπ. 

Όσοι έχουν όρεξη, αύριο έχει Γ.Σ. ο σύλλογος που στην ουσία είναι η οργάνωση μιας ενιαίας φωνής σε όσα θα θέλαμε να υλοποιήσουμε για τον χώρο του ελεύθερου δικτύου μας ... μη περιμένουμε σωτήρες, εμείς θα κάνουμε το όποιο έργο ... !!

----------


## gas

Ειναι δυνατον να βγαζει κερδος στις τοσο χαμηλες που δινει τις καρτες;
Και αν βγαζει ποσο υπολογιζεται να ειναι αυτο ; Αν μιλαμε για 1 ή 2 ευρω δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει να το συζητάμε.

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DrLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ON AIR
> 
> ...


Βενζίνη 95 οκτανίων 18 ευρώλεπτα το λίτρο.

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DrLO
> 
> ...


Σκέφτεσαι να μείνεις μόνιμα?  :: 

Πάντως ένα thread με τις εκάστοτε καλές τιμές ανά την ευρώπη, για τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούμε, δεν είναι κακή ιδέα.
Π.χ. για χιλιάρες μνήμες ddr2 μια top ευρωπαϊκή τιμή είναι αυτή:
http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/d ... .html.html

----------


## PPZ

> Βενζίνη 95 οκτανίων 18 ευρώλεπτα το λίτρο.



Για μενα 2000 λιτρα παρακαλω.Μονο δωστε μου λιγες ημερες να βγαλω το πετραλαιο απο τη δεξαμενη, να εχω που να το αποθηκευσω...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DrLO
> 
> ...


Στην Βενεζουέλα νομίζω είναι η φτηνότερη --> 0.13 ευρώ/λίτρο  :: 




> ήθελα να ήξερα, όλοι οι σημαιοφόροι εναντίον του ONAIR και κάθε ONAIR έχουν δει τι γίνεται στους δρόμους του κέντρου της Αθήνας και όχι μόνο κάτω από τα μάτια της Δημοτικής Αστυνομίας; Αν πράγματι υπάρχουν ευαισθησίες και δεν παίζονται άλλα συμφέροντα ας ξεκινήσουν ένα σχετικό σύλλογο κίνημα προστασίας του Έλληνα εμπόρου ... μέχρι τότε σε ένα χώρο ερασιτεχνικό που κανείς δεν βγάζει κέρδος, αλλά αντιθέτως βάζει βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη, κάθε οικονομικότερη λύση είναι σαφώς καλοδεχούμενη, να μη πούμε ότι στο πλαίσιο ανάπτυξης της πληροφορικής και των νέων τεχνολογιών, όλα αυτά θα έπρεπε να επιδοτούνται σε κάποιο βαθμό με ελαφρύνσεις σε δασμούς, φόρους κλπ. 
> 
> Όσοι έχουν όρεξη, αύριο έχει Γ.Σ. ο σύλλογος που στην ουσία είναι η οργάνωση μιας ενιαίας φωνής σε όσα θα θέλαμε να υλοποιήσουμε για τον χώρο του ελεύθερου δικτύου μας ... μη περιμένουμε σωτήρες, εμείς θα κάνουμε το όποιο έργο ... !!


Αν παραβλέψουμε το γεγονός ότι μας κοροϊδεύει ο ON AIR ότι δεν βγάζει κέρδος και δούμε το θέμα σαν δάσος (παραοικονομία στο Ελλάντα) και όχι σαν δέντρο (Πληροφορική/WiFi) θα συμφωνήσω.
Αλήθεια, πόσοι έχουν πάει σε σκυλάδικα/clubs/μπαράκια/κ@λόμπαρα/σωληνάδικα και διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για μαύρο χρήμα; Να μην πω για εμπόριο σ@ρκός...
Θα μου πεις που κολλάνε όλα αυτά, κι όμως, ο κύριος όγκος της παραοικονομίας οφείλεται στους «ανθρώπους της νύχτας».  :: 
Εμ πως αλλιώς θα παίρναμε 25% αύξηση στο ΑΕΠ..
Αυτά δεν τα λέω προς υπεράσπιση του ON AIR, κάθε άλλο, food for thought είναι να ανοίξουμε λίγο περισσότερο τα μάτια μας γιατί πάμε κατά δι@όλου σαν κράτος και γιατί δεν πρόκειται να πάρουμε ποτέ σύνταξη.  :: 

Όσον αφορά το θέμα του ON AIR προσωπικά είμαι ουδέτερος, δεν έχω κανένα κέρδος να τον δώσω στην εφορία (άσε που λέει ότι είναι εφοριακός  :: ), αυτοί που έχουν συμφέρον και διαφυγόντα κέρδη (μαγαζιά) ας το κάνουν να τελειώνουμε... πολύ λιβάνισμα έχει πέσει.

my 2 cents

----------

